# What is this on my Baby Goat?



## mlw987m (May 21, 2011)

Could it be a shot lump - it's on the back of her neck - I gave her shot on the back of her neck,not really sure if that is eaxactly the spot, though

It  looks like a sore


----------



## Roll farms (May 21, 2011)

It looks like it could be an injection abscess that has burst / started to heal.  (The enlarged hair loss area makes it look like it was an abscess, the smaller scab looks like where it burst).

I would keep iodine or something on it to help dry it up.  Keep an eye on it for fly infestation.  If she gets a fever, treat w/ Pen G 2x a day.


----------



## mlw987m (May 21, 2011)

I gave her a bath and put Blu Kote on it


----------



## Ariel301 (May 21, 2011)

It could be an abscess from the injection you gave her. I find I get less of those lumps if I inject in the muscle in the back of the hind leg.


----------

